# LP or PRS scale drawings



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone know of downloadable scale drawings for either an LP or PRS body? I want to start building an LP or PRS style body and would really like to get some drawings with measurements for bridge, pickup, neck, etc... location/size.... whatever.

Thanks


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Not downloadable but STEWMAC in the US has full size drawings available for LP's.

Brian


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Look for a router template, it will save you lots of time and you can copy it to 3/4" MDF and make any changes if you want to.

You can find these on e-bay, and through google searches.



sick-strings said:


> Anyone know of downloadable scale drawings for either an LP or PRS body? I want to start building an LP or PRS style body and would really like to get some drawings with measurements for bridge, pickup, neck, etc... location/size.... whatever.
> 
> Thanks


----------

